# Film canisters for Leucs?



## nilraf (Mar 14, 2010)

Hi all,

I have been hearing two distinct calls from my 14 month old Leuc's. I hoped the third was a female, and have added in a Petri dish under a coco hut that they seem to ignore. I was thinking of adding more laying areas and with my floor plan the only thing that would work is film canisters with suction cups near the ground. Has anyone used something like this before?


----------



## bsr8129 (Sep 23, 2010)

I use small play-do cups


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

I have film canisters in my leuc tank but they don't use them for laying eggs, just depositing tadpoles. Honestly, IMO they are still a little young as it took my leucs probably 18ish months before they start breeding. And also, look at the last leuc that you are unsure about, maybe post some pictures so people can help sex it.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I think they would enjoy film cans for hanging out in and sleeping or depositing tads. I don't know if they would lay in there. Mine go into the leaf litter to lay. Sometimes several layers down.


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

frogface said:


> I think they would enjoy film cans for hanging out in and sleeping or depositing tads. I don't know if they would lay in there. Mine go into the leaf litter to lay. Sometimes several layers down.


Mine dig under the coco hut and petri dish and lay there. lmao


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

interesting...how do you find the clutches???


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

In my case, it's pretty easy to see a pair of Leucs trying to squeeze under a petri dish. haha


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

frogfreak said:


> In my case, it's pretty easy to see a pair of Leucs trying to squeeze under a petri dish. haha


LMAO 

I've given up finding clutches and just wait for them to drop tads off in the pond.


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

So far, mine have been laying lots of clutches on the petri dishes (under the huts). Now you all have me wondering if they've been stashing clutches elsewhere too.  Lol.

-Chris


----------



## LexisaurusRex (Aug 8, 2013)

I have black film canisters suctioned cup near their favorite hiding spots and I have clear film canisters with plants in then suctioned cupped over them to hide them more. I just put a cocohut in and my female likes to sit on top of it more than go in it. I haven't had any breeding yet (only been in their new viv for a couple days) I don't know about anyone else's but my leucs are hardcore hiders (the males name is Waldo cause you can't find him ever). Because of that I tried to make their "love spots" as hidden from the world as possible. Ill let you know if it works or if it's just nonsense  
Good luck! 
Lexi


----------



## Sea-Agg09 (Feb 2, 2013)

bsr8129 said:


> I use small play-do cups


Does the yellow affect them at all? The thin yellow would probably make it easy to see eggs.


----------



## RBarsati (Jun 22, 2013)

My Leucs don't even go into the canisters.


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

My young leucs love the film canisters in the grow out containers. 

I do have a few canisters laying around on the substrate in my adult leucs vivarium, but they are rarely used.


----------



## Halter (Jul 28, 2012)

Interesting. From everyone's experiences:
-what type of pond do you use? I like to just have a big bromeliad that holds alot of water in its axils. I also was considering using a small clear water dish as a deposition site in the tank. What do you guys like to use? I am afraid with my upcoming pair that I wont be able to find the eggs if they do not like the 2 coco huts.


----------



## marylanddartfrog (Jun 6, 2011)

frogface said:


> I think they would enjoy film cans for hanging out in and sleeping or depositing tads. I don't know if they would lay in there. Mine go into the leaf litter to lay. Sometimes several layers down.


Mine do the same thing.They have yet to lay in the film canister.My byh,azureus,and vittatus all lay in the film canister though.


----------

